
How to make Slack handle hundreds of thousands of messages without lag - alex-e
https://eul.im/slack
======
minimaxir
Stop deleting and resubmitting this.

You already did a Show HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14778263](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14778263)

